# Novice New To Machining



## Rezwan

Hello, I am Rezwan and this is my first post here. 

I am very much interested in learning metalworking specifically a lathe machine which I have bought recently. A this moment I do not know which lever does what but this is not my concern for now. My lathe machine is a new Pakistani brand 4.5ft with v belt headstock and back gear. I need an operator manual and a soft copy of parts catalog for my machine or similar which is not provided with it. 

I have attach some picture so anyone who can recognise the model can reference similar machines.

I apologise for my bad English.

Rezwan


----------



## TommyD

Howdy and welcome.

Have you tried an internet search on your machine?


----------



## Rezwan

TommyD said:


> Howdy and welcome.
> 
> Have you tried an internet search on your machine?



Thank you very much for your reply.
I have attached 2 more picture (one is a sticker on my lathes body and another stamped in headstock) please read carefully.





I mean 'terning al king of machine' lathepk.com/leathepk.com
@Steve Shannon, TommyD


----------



## Rezwan

hello, this is my 2nd post. Let me put it this way, my v belt drive lathe is exactly same as my attached images (not my lathe though) and I find it curious that all Pakistan made lathes are similar (same machine with different logo/name/color). I need a parts catalog for my lathe.



Thanks
Rezwan


----------



## Rezwan

Can anyone tell me how to drain oil from that location (I don't know what they call it spindle oil bath?)

I again attach an image. It is left of the spindle separate from headstock. It seems to me a glass cover protected by four screw. I am not able to get to my lathe at this moment. Sorry for bad English.


----------



## Steve Shannon

Hello Rezwan,
Don't apologize for your English. It's infinitely better than my non-existent Pakistani. 
I cannot provide a manual specific to your lathe, but all metal lathes share similar functionality. If you obtain either the South Bend book or the Atlas book you will be able to learn a lot. http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/62662262/South-Bend-How-to-Run-a-Metal-Lathe
Or search for
"atlas manual of lathe operation pdf"


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## TommyD

Hey there, welcome.

Was this machine definitely made in Pakistan? Not doubting you but a LOT of stuff is Chinese, maybe search for "chinese lathes" in whatever swing you have and see if something that looks like it pops up.

Good luck


----------



## higgite

Looks like it was made in Pakistan by Hafiz Lathe Machines (HLMPK). They have contact information on their web site. Maybe you could get a manual from them and/or contact them about parts.
http://hlmpk.net/Lathe-machines.html

Tom

P.S. This is the practice forum. You might get more responses in the Q&A forum.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Now ya can see them better.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite

Practicing again, Billy? 

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby

No practice, I play.


----------



## Rezwan

Very low quality fake I believe.


----------



## TommyD

Did you see the reply on the other thread you started? I believe someone provided you some direction to your post about your machine.


----------



## Rezwan

higgite said:


> Looks like it was made in Pakistan by Hafiz Lathe Machines (HLMPK). They have contact information on their web site. Maybe you could get a manual from them and/or contact them about parts.
> http://hlmpk.net/Lathe-machines.html
> 
> Tom
> 
> P.S. This is the practice forum. You might get more responses in the Q&A forum.


I mean no disrespect sir, but how do you figure it is a hafiz lathe? Just because it looks like same? It can be smt lathe/ahsan lathe/mugalstar/ amir lathe(which is mine) but hafiz?
I have personally email/contacted not only hlmpk/hafiz but every possible Pakistani companies/manufacturer possible through Internet search but mostly no reply at all.

I will post email conversations between me and some of these companies in general forum according to rules.

How do the pictures become double and large?
Forgive my ignorance.
Thanks Rezwan


----------



## Bill Gruby

The picture part is easy. I edited the post. If you want big pictures, when you upload them, below the thumbnail size it will have thumbnail or full image. Click full image and that's what you get, big pictures.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rezwan

@Bill Gruby sir,
please check my first post.


----------



## Bill Gruby

If you are referring to the larger pictures you did well. Congratulations on the upgrade of the post.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite

Rezwan said:


> I mean no disrespect sir, but how do you figure it is a hafiz lathe? Just because it looks like same? It can be smt lathe/ahsan lathe/mugalstar/ amir lathe(which is mine) but hafiz?
> I have personally email/contacted not only hlmpk/hafiz but every possible Pakistani companies/manufacturer possible through Internet search but mostly no reply at all.



With all due respect, sir, I didn’t say it “is” a Hafiz lathe, I said it “looks like” a Hafiz lathe. Yes, because it looks the same and Hafiz manufactures their own lathes. I have no idea about the other brands. I thought maybe the link to their website might be of some help in your search for a parts catalog. Sorry to have wasted your time and mine. Won’t happen again.

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## Rezwan

Sorry for being rude. It is my fault.  I post without reading/ understanding.

And I was excited about hlmpk/hafiz company because I was hoping that they may contact me and point me to a direction relate to my inquiry but they did not.


----------



## Rezwan

Here are some pictures of the lathe I recently acquired. Thanks to @Steve Shannon ,@TommyD
Now tell me how bad it is.

Edit: I am still convinced that this is the worst quality new lathe available out there and I wish anyone who is willing to buy something like this must think twice. (It cost me $1600 except motor,chuck,carrying and total $1900)
Does anyone has experience with this type of machines?


----------



## kd4gij

From the pic's it just looks like it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Steve Shannon

I see no reason to assume it's bad. Clean it and lube it and take some test cuts. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## oldboy1950

looks good from here... run it !
with a model name like super deluxe it can't be all bad ;-}
all kidding aside we hope this lathe works out for you, good luck.
Dan


----------



## Rezwan

I am not able to get to my lathe at this moment. And honestly I find myself neglecting my lathe machine somehow(I may know a very little about machining but believe me this machines construction quality/finishing is very low). 

The reason for neglect is I find an opportunity to change/replace it with a better/another machine and I am looking forward to it.

@Steve Shannon  thank you sir, I appreciate it. Tell me what kind of manufacturer/brand does not stamp serial number/manufacture date on there machines?

Apologies for poor English.


----------



## Bill C.

Rezwan said:


> View attachment 116867
> View attachment 116868
> View attachment 116870
> View attachment 116869
> View attachment 116867
> View attachment 116873
> View attachment 116872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the lathe I recently acquired. Thanks to @Steve Shannon ,@TommyD
> Now tell me how bad it is.



From what I could see the head gears look good. Some would use Scotch Brite with a little machine oil and bub down all the bare steel that is not plated.  When not in use put a plastic drop cloth over it to keep the dirt and grit off.  Nice find


----------



## brino

Hi Rezwan,

Welcome to the site!

I agree with the above, the pictures seem to show it just needs some of the surface rust removed. A few hours time and some scotch-brite pads will have it looking great.

Before you fire it up make sure that all gears, bearings, ways etc. are lubed properly.
If any hand-wheels feel "stuck" try to get some penetrating oil in and do not just force them.

Do you have any kind of manual showing the oil locations and the operation of this lathe?

Take it slow, build your confidence in the machine carefully. Gradually learn what all the controls do.
Post back here with any questions or concerns; this is a very knowledgeable group and willing to share/help.

-brino


----------



## kingmt01

The little pictures take to long to load on my slow net so all I can is stretch them. So I really can't tell much more then it is red, it has a standard tool post, & it's a lathe.


----------



## Rezwan

No documents, no service instruction not even a belt speed selection chart.


----------



## brino

Rezwan said:


> No documents, no service instruction not even a belt speed selection chart.



That's too bad. I did some quick searches but that model does not appear by that name. 
Perhaps someone here will recognize it as similar/identical to another manufacturer and lead you to a full manual.

I did find this:
http://www.lahoreindustry.com/amir-machinery-store-co8451
based on the supplier name shown in your photos; and the "contact person" listed there matches what's on your labels. 
It may be worth a quick phone call to try and get a manual.

-brino


----------



## David VanNorman

I haven't seen this make before but it looks sturdy and it needs cleaned. Fire it up and see what she will do.
The pulleys don't look like they are worn.


----------



## rock_breaker

I go along with the comments previously made about the machine.  Brino has a good point in checking it out to be sure it turns properly in all gear and belt positions.. After a little cleaning fire it up and see how it works.  

I haven't noticed any comments lately about what type of material to learn how to make your first cuts but I would recommend schedule 40 plastic water pipe. It will "give" before any serious  damage can be done to the machine.
If you are interested in books about machine shop work I like the text "Machine Shop Operations and Setups", the 4th edition has a good section on lathes. You may hear about many other publications as well. 

I would be interested to know if that is a threading dial on the left side of the apron? If it is, 3it is the first time I have seen a set up like that.

Have a good day

Ray


----------



## Rezwan

I find it frustrating that those email address, web address, phone number; most of them are false. (I mean all of them. Trust me, I managed to contact someone in Oman who sells Pakistani lathe, that gentle man literally ignore me in a way. Maybe he does not speak English as I do not speak Arabic/Urdu.)

If I am going to keep this machine (only if the local shop do not agree to replace/change), a parts catalog will be very handy.

yes that is a threading dial; don't you think it sits in wrong side?

Edit: I hope you will find it interesting. I apologise for my poor computer skill.

View attachment 116953
View attachment 116954
View attachment 116955


----------



## Micke S

Rezwan said:


> The reason for neglect is I find an opportunity to change/replace it with a better/another machine and I am looking forward to it.



If you can consider a used machine there is plenty of  good US iron out there. A used quality lathe in this country (Sweden) is very cheep compared to cave siblings.
The one you have bought does not look terribly bad though. If axis, gears and ways are hardened and tempered it can be very useful.


----------



## stupoty

Handy gap for face plate turning, quick change gear box with a feed chart , if your new to machining you should definetly power it up and practice turning stuff.

I think a thread dial can be anywhere on the sadle as it just tracks the relative position on the lead screw.

Stuart


----------



## brino

Hi Rezwan,

I know it can be frustrating trying to get info about "unknown" equipment. 
Some of mine is so old that no manuals exist. I have had to learn it by trying things to see the effect while spinning it by hand.

That looks like a decent lathe in good shape. 
-those headstock castings are very thick; that should mean great rigidity
-it appears to have a large headstock thru-hole, gap bed, a substantial tailstock
-it is fairly complete with tool-post, threading dial, 3-jaw chuck
-even the paint is intact, though it has some surface rust and is a little dusty

I would not give up on it too soon. Clean and lubricate, slowly and carefully try some work with it.
Maybe you can find someone that has used a lathe before and ask for help getting started.
The real test of a lathe is how it operates.
Note that a taper to the work can be caused by tailstock being out of alignment with the headstock, but that is simply an adjustment.

-brino


----------



## Rezwan

How to identify whether it is hardened/tempered or not if its not written? Soon I am going to my lathe to clean it properly and took as many picture as possible. If I use it I may not able to replace.


----------



## Rezwan

Alright, what does this lever do?






If I cannot replace my lathe than I might have to relocate the motor cause the belt touches the chip pan.







Something like this


----------



## T Bredehoft

Rezwan said:


> Alright, what does this lever do?



 Does that lever slide a piece left and right under the glass?  it could engage/disengage the 'back' gear, regulating high and low speed. With the motor not turned on, turn the chuck by hand, then move the lever and turn the chuck again. is it easy one way and difficult to turn the other way? It may be than you have to move the front and back levers to make this shift. 

You could put a spacer between the motor and the body, to space it away from the chip pan.


----------



## David VanNorman

From the looks that lever connects the main shaft with the feed drive.


----------



## Silverbullet

That lever my be positioning your chuck for cutting degrees or part of your back gear arrangement. The lathe is made like some English lathes I've seen nothing wrong with the handles set up you just have to get use to using it that way. And the threading lever in my opinion works easier on the left ,your eyes are looking at the work on the left so it should make thread cutting easier. Just my opinion. I think it looks like a pretty well made machine in fact if they were near me I'd like to own one .


----------



## Steve Shannon

How powerful is that motor, Rezwan?


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Rezwan

It is a China 420V, 1390 RPM, 3PHASE, 1HP type Y 802-4 induction motor.


----------



## brino

Hi Rezwan,

So it sound like you have paid for a lathe and they offered you this one.
If you turn it on, then you own it.
If you refuse it (due to surface rust and lack of manuals), then they will replace it with something else.
Is that right?

That's a tough choice not being able to turn a lathe on before buying.

That one looks fairly new (other than surface rust) so I doubt the wear is very bad.
Here's a few things you can do without power:
My favourite test for bed wear is to simply to move the carriage to near the headstock, tighten down the carriage locks so the carriage just moves, then try to move the carriage from one end to the other. Typically bed wear is worst near the headstock. However, surface rust may prevent this test from being useful....
For headstock bearing wear try lifting the spindle nose and listen then try moving it in a circle.
Ideally a dial indicator on a magnetic base can be used to measure spindle movement.

Here's a couple link to evaluating lathes:
http://www.mermac.com/advicenew.html
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-guide-for-selecting-the-right-lathe-for-beginners.25915/

I wish you all the best luck in this!
Please let us know how it goes.
-brino


----------



## Rezwan

As soon as I am able to get to my lathe, I will clean it properly (I hope I can) and as there is no expert around me I will post picture of every part to determine the quality of it.

Let me clear this out, I have paid for a new lathe which comes with few accessories (steady,follow,dead and live centre,a tool bit,a very low quality varnier calliper,some wrenches,forward reverse switch of very low quality), no manual, no chuck and no motor.
I do test/run the lathe after confirming purchase and surprisingly it runs very well and quiet.

How bad is the rust/damage? (it was fresh and shiney when I purchase 6 months ago no rust)
I put my lathe in a place which a little far away from my home due to electricity and accommodation.

just because it is belt driven, does it mean I have less worry determining proper cutting speed?

Correct me if I am wrong.
Thanks

Edit: is it alright to edit previous post? Am I posting correctly?


----------



## kingmt01

It is likely just surface rust & can be wiped off. However it will stain but other then that it shouldn't effect it. Kerosene works well with a rag to wipe surface rust off.

The company seems quite rude. I wouldn't suggest them. Seems they would want to supply a manual.

With that long belt I wouldn't leave it tight & not run it for months at a time. It will cause vibrations.


----------



## brino

Hi Rezwan,

I hope things are going well.

You have accidentally discovered some surfaces on your lathe that need to be protected. There are a few threads here on preparing machines for storage:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/storing-machines-outside.37892/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/protecting-infrequently-used-tools-from-rusting.35534/

You'll need to figure out what makes sense for you in terms of storage length, being able to use it occasionally, weather conditions and product availability.

In case you have not found it there are some good references in the downloads section here. One of my favourites is the South Bend "How to Run a Lathe". Many different editions have been published. Don't worry most of it is NOT specific to South Bend lathes, it covers measuring, marking, tool bit types, sharpening, accessories, boring, cutting tapers, cutting threads, etc. I have found it very useful. 

You can find a copy here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/how-to-run-a-lathe.4/



Rezwan said:


> just because it is belt driven, does it mean I have less worry determining proper cutting speed?



Belt slippage can be a good thing to save you when you make a mistake (a "crash" like feeding the tool-post or carriage into the chuck), but I try not to rely on it. I do sometimes loosen the belt if I'm doing something a little scary. Too much belt slippage and you will not get the power you need to make the cut, and you will wear-out the belt faster.

See page 50 of the South Bend book linked above for help determining cutting speeds.

-brino


----------



## davidh

it has vee'd ways ?  thats somewhat of a good thing.  as been said, get a small stick of plastic water drain pipe, put it in the chuck and even a sharp screwdriver in the tool holder would give you an idea if it would work.   you do need to get the lathe book copy that has also been offered by someone above.   this is not rocket science, you just need to use common sense.  what country / continent are you on ???  your english is quite good.
i forgot to say, the blue paint inside the castings usually means they are trying carefully to contain the dust that usually appears after machining all the holes for shafts and bearings.   Mercedees Benz does the same thing to their diesel engine blocks inside. . .  its a good practice from a manufacturer


----------



## Rezwan

Dear all, thank you very much for your reply. Specially, @brino , @Steve Shannon , @TommyD I cannot thank you enough.

I am afraid I may have to keep this machine (still wants to replace it and the local shop suggest me a new Chinese gear head lathe which is around $4000. They also convince me that the lathe which I have purchase is genuine Pakistani and it is far better than similar local $1200 or Indian $1000-$2000 new machines.

I believe a gear head lathe will be difficult (and expensive as well) for me. 
How about a Indian lathe?
I do not wish to buy a used branded lathe (I know they are thousandth times better) because I will end up with a branded faulty machine. (Trust me the local shop will con me. and here they sell used machine 'as it is condition' so it is not always possible to check/verify  everything even if I have an expert with me).
Feel free to tell me anything.

Currently, as I am not able to get to my lathe; I have downloaded every machining/metalworking PDF book available (freely) through internet. I find it very helpful for me. And I intend to share those documents here.

Thanks,Rezwan
Dhaka, Bangladesh


----------



## planeflyer21

Not all bad Rezwan.  Hopefully you are able to use this lathe to earn the money to upgrade to the Chinese lathe.


----------



## Steve Shannon

Rezwan,
I still believe that you really don't know how good or bad the lathe you now own is. The absence of a serial number might not be meaningful. Some machine tool manufacturers build the same machine under contract to several companies. If the specifications requires a serial number, one is added, but otherwise it's just added expense. Pakistan is known for cottage industries involving machine tools. In an earlier post you attached several pictures of lathes of different names, that appeared to be clones of the one you have, so it's obvious that it's a common design. That may mean easy access to parts. Find a dealer for some of those and see if you can get a manual. In any case, until you know how to run a lathe you probably shouldn't go shopping for another.
What do you intend to do with a lathe? What level of precision does that require?  Can you find someone in Bangladesh who can mentor you? Are there trade schools or machine shops where you could apprentice? 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## David VanNorman

Get power to the lathe , oil it up  and turn it on . Is the motor something you have power for where you live ? Good luck with it and I hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kroll

I don't know anything about lathes either other than what I am told.Myself not understanding hating it so much before giving it a try,why was it purchase.Unless its busted,warp,bad casting it may be able to turn into a good machines which starts with a positive attitude.Spending 1600 would encourage me to make that lathe the best it can be.Where it was made they may have never heard of humidity,so alittle rust is easy to deal with.Chin up,change the attitude do some cleaning if that helps to become positive and just give it a try turning an OD on some scraps.I bet you will say"This is not so bad after all" Good luck stay positive


----------



## David VanNorman

What about the motor? Do you have the power to run it? I think you said it was 3 Phase.


----------



## Rezwan

Alright, very very novice here. I have a new non brand Pakistani lathe machine which I cannot fully operate.  Actually I can not get to my lathe due to different set up location. (I do not have 3 phase 440V current in my home)
It is a 4.5' belt driven, 1 hp 440v.







can you tell me what does this lever do? And how to drain/refill without taking the screws out?
If anyone can identify the lathe/model?

Thanks in advance
Rezwan, Dhaka

Edit: I have already ask this questions before in this forum. Forgive my ignorence and poor English.


----------



## planeflyer21

If you are asking about the lever in the right side of the photo, I believe it is a backgear to select high and low speeds for the spindle.


----------



## Rezwan

Thank you very much for your reply sir. 
With all due respect, is it possible to do a different function? (assuming it is spindle speed reduction and my ignorance)
I am a little far from my lathe and I believe you understand my frustration.


----------



## planeflyer21

Rezwan said:


> Thank you very much for your reply sir.
> With all due respect, is it possible to do a different function? (assuming it is spindle speed reduction and my ignorance)



I read your question two different ways.

Is it possible the lever is for a purpose other than speed reduction?  Yes, that is possible.

Is the purpose for speed reduction for performing different functions?  Yes, that would be the reason.  For example high speed for cutting plastic or aluminium, low speed for cutting steel.

You can check the function of the levers with the lathe unplugged and off.  Use your hand to turn the spindle and move the various levers, which should allow you to observe different gear ratios/speeds and what each lever does when engaged.


----------



## joshua43214

The belt looks like it runs up into the head stock and drives the spindle speed gears.
I would say the lever on the left is for engaging back gear.
EDIT: The reason I say the left lever is for back gear is because this lever appears to engage the shaft that run alongside the spindle shaft. The lever also appears to have a cam on it. It looks like you would rotate it anti-clockwise, then lever forward or backward to shift the shaft back and forth.

The silver colored portion below the levers looks to me like a change gear box. It has a knob for removing the cover.
I would say the lever on the right is for changing how the spindle engages the change gear box. It could disengage the change gears, change the gear ratio (for quick swapping between metric and imperial for instance), or it could be used to change between feed and lead screws (assuming you have both).

Hard to really tell beyond guessing like this. You need to go look at your lathe and take some pics with the cover removed.


----------



## T Bredehoft

Your English is certainly adequate.  when you can put your hands on the machine, without electricity to the motor, try turning the chuck by hand. Rotate it forward and back.  If it won't turn at all, move the lever in question to another position.   It's possible lit may not move easily. If it does move, attempt to find out if it will slip into and out of it's current position, and an alternate position. When is in an alternate position,, attempt to turn the chuck. It may be free, it may be stiff but able to be turned. . These are the three possibilities. 1) won't turn at all, 2) is free to turn and, 3) will turn but is engaged in gearing.

The first, Won't turn, means that the gear train to the motor is such that the motor will turn it slowly.   The Second, Is Free, means that it is in "neutral" and another lever must be engaged to connect the gears. The third means that it is in "high" gear and the motor will spin it quickly. 

 I hope you can understand my explanations.


----------



## Steve Shannon

Hi Rezwan,
I agree with Joshua43214. The lever on the left (back side) of the spindle looks like it rotates the back gears in and out. The large gear on the spindle nearest the chuck is the bull gear. When the back gear is engaged the small (pinion) on the back gear drives the bull gear, BUT in order to do so the bull gear must somehow be disengaged from the gear at the other end of the spindle because the gear on the left end of the spindle (inside the headstock) must drive the large gear on the back gears. The back gears provide a way to decrease speed and increase torque. 
The lever on the right in your picture, but left of the headstock when viewed by the operator (in front I would say) is almost certainly used to engage the lead screw or change gears or reverse the direction of them. You really need to get your hands on it and try some things. 
Without better pictures I cannot say how to change the oil, but I would expect there to be a plug in the most inconvenient place possible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## planeflyer21

There are a lot more photos he posted here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/novice-new-to-machining.41154/

They are still dark photos.  The controls look pretty unique to me.


----------



## kingmt01

Apply power to see what happens, stop it, flip a leaver, & apply power again to see what happens. You'll figure it out.


----------



## joshua43214

planeflyer21 said:


> There are a lot more photos he posted here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/novice-new-to-machining.41154/
> 
> They are still dark photos.  The controls look pretty unique to me.


Thanks, not that it gives much light to the situation...
The email reply is priceless (unless you are Rezwan)

@Rezwan Your just going to have to go play with it.
The good news is that the motor looks pretty simple to replace. It might just be easiest to just swap it out for something that you have electricity for.
Oh, and about your question for changing the oil. It does not appear the gears are in an oil bath. Just use a heavy lube such as what is used on motorcycle chains.


----------



## janvanruth

left lever probably  is backgear, right lever probably is change direction of feeds


----------



## David VanNorman

Reswan,
In looking at the pictures you had posted before. I agree that  the black lever is back gears. the chrome lever is feed disconnect. I think if you look to the right side of the big gear on the main shaft you might find a button that will disconnect that gear and when  the back gear lever is moved you will have back gears.


----------



## Silverbullet

I to think the levers on the end of the lathe are for the back gears for slower and more power speeds and feeds. I'm pretty sure it's gears are not oil bath . Use some chainsaw bar oil on them if you don't have the right stuff, it is tacky and stays on the gears. there should be some oil holes or Git cup oilers on the machine. depending on your weather temps use a lighter spindle oil on the lathe , but use way oil on the ways and compound areas . More pictures of sides and top of the lathe will help . And yes your motor can be changed out easily if you can find one close to your hp rating. I would bet a 1 hp motor would work fine for you.


----------



## Rezwan

Thanks everyone for your reply. I wish I know a little more. As far as I know for the back gear of my lathe, I simply pull-and reverse/forward the lever (back gear) left of the spindle with addition to pull-push a pin (bull gear I guess) inside headstock and I get slow spindle speed.

And the lever which I am curious is attached to spindle with oil bath has three position. (I don't have a chance to rotato the chuck manually with changing the lever left right)
I think (think) this lever is for rotating something forward/neutral/reverse.

@Steve Shannon thank you very much sir.
@joshua43214 , @planeflyer21 thank you very much for your reply, please do comment/tell me anything you wish (criticise is also welcomed)

I think I am not making any senses. (I mean what do you expect from someone who does not know what he is talking about) Forgive my ignorance. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Shannon

You're doing just fine, Rezwan! The lever you think is for forward/neutral/reverse is probably to engage the gears which are used for feeding the carriage, which could include threading.
If you don't find a plug to drain that oil bath you can always use a syringe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChipsAlloy!

It appears he cannot apply power to his lathe because it is a 3phase 400v motor.

Rezwan, this motor can be changed. What is the voltage available at your house? For example here I have 120v and 240v.


----------



## Rezwan

@Steve Shannon  I went to visit my lathe today and cleaned it a little. My camera was not around and I took only two picture of change gear with my phone.

I replied after fifteen days and certainly not hoping for response I guess. 

Edit: I put my lathe in my fathers place where 220/450Volts available (huge space as well) And it is a little far away from capital where I live.


----------



## Rezwan

I get excited seeing my old post came top of the threads (now you see how ignorant I am ).

I did manually rotate my chuck and change that lever (feed direction?) left-neutral-right position. I find, in left position the large gear rotates in one direction; right, another. And neutral position stops rotating the lage gear.

I power the motor but it sounds like minor humming without rotation. Well it worked before, I found someone unplug the wires on main line and messed somehow.

Please consider me dumbest novice and tell me anything.


----------



## Tozguy

Rez, that lathe represents a tremendous learning opportunity for you. I wish that lathe was in my hands.
Why did you buy it?


----------



## Rezwan

Thank you very much for your reply. It is a great machine which I have failed to realise.


----------



## Rezwan

Still I am not giving proper attention which my lathe deserves. I live in a place and put my lathe somewhere else (I am going to shift my residence there within a year). To me perhaps I bought my lathe in advance. Although i am able to visit it once or twice every week.


----------



## rock_breaker

Hello Rezwan,
In reading your responses I think your are doing great. Not being an electrician I am guessing you may have an incorrect voltage situation that should be checked by a professional electrician. Make yourself some notes on the results when moving the various levers and what moves in what direction when the lever is moved as you did in finding the rotation of the large gear.
When you get to trying the machine in power mode be sure any movement can be made without getting parts getting tight or binding. I suggest using plastic pipe when making your first cuts; they should be shallow and with a slow carriage feed.
Enjoy your machine
Ray


----------



## Tozguy

Both threads merged to this one.


----------



## Steve Shannon

Tozguy said:


> Lets continue this discussion over on Rez's other thread
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/novice-new-to-machining.41154/


I'm confused; that link is this thread that we're in now, which has the greatest number of posts and responses. 
Rezwan,
Nice to see you back. Could you turn the spindle freely before you applied power? That lever you're talking about connects the spindle to the power feed and/or lead screw. In neutral only the spindle will turn, not the gears that determine feed and threads. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rezwan

Mr Jim Dawson merge my separated posts together upon my request. Thanks to @JimDawson  for clearimg my mess. @Tozguy thank you very much sir for your reply.

@Steve Shannon thank you sir. Today, I am going to check/fix (with an expert) what happened to my lathes wiring. I went there yesterday and was not able to power the motor. I will post everything.
take care of yourself.

Edit: yesterday I manually turned the spindle without power.


----------



## Rezwan

I just came home with bad news. I went to my lathe today and with an electrician supervision we find the motor burned (he told me. he did not open the motor he wire it and same humming sound). Very sad for me. I successfully somehow spoil the motor by wiring it I guess.(the electrician told me it is possible to repair it and he did not find any wrong in connection)

When I first set the lathe over there, I did wire it according to diagram and it ran well (it was just for test and I directly connected it). It was six month ago. Now yesterday I wire it with extended cable and mcc circuit breaker but it did not run just humming sound.

That is not a big problem. I already remove the motor (I still needed to remove it for spacer/shim and refit it due to belt slightly touches chip pan) and it is on its way to diagnose and repair. I have to wait for couple of days, Friday and Saturday is holiday here. My desperation helped me manage an electrician on holiday.(I contacted him yesterday for a visit)

I will post what comes next.


----------



## brino

Rezwan,

I am sorry to hear that. 
I hope you consider it just a small setback and do not let it stop the progress you are making.

-brino


----------



## Rezwan

Rezwan said:


> I power the motor but it sounds like minor humming without rotation. Well it worked before, I found someone unplug the wires on main line and messed somehow.



Someone (technician) rearrange the wiring on my fathers house (I was not present that time and he did it for me so that I can get separate power output 220/450V for my purpose.) and it has nothing to do with my lathe.


----------



## Rezwan

@brino thank you sir. I am not in a hurry and can wait.


----------



## Rezwan

I don't know how it will sound but I am going to put it this way. I believe most of the members here has professional machining knowledge and experience of twice of my age. I am sure that I am the only one who knows this little in this forum. If not @TommyD , @Steve Shannon ,@brino , @planeflyer21  point me to the direction I still stayed in the dark. 

Anyway my intention is, not to disrespect any one here. I already have not been able to answer the questions which you ask and did not reply properly. I am sorry for that. Please feel free to tell me anything.

Thanks


----------



## brino

Rezwan,

You have been very polite, patient and your english communication skills are great.

All of us were once where you are.
Keep at it and you will soon be answering questions here. Especially any about that unique lathe of yours.

By the way, I do NOT consider myself to have "professional machining knowledge". 
I consider myself an eternal amateur.

Keep having fun!
-brino


----------



## Steve Shannon

Rezwan,
I agree with what brino said, you have been good to work with.  I am also inexperienced compared to many here. I've have a lathe or two for decades, but when I read what some of these people do I am very impressed. The only thing we can do is to keep on learning! Just don't give up.
Steve


----------



## planeflyer21

You are doing fine Rezwan.  We all started at one point also.  It is also difficult making a diagnosis long distance.

Be patient.  You'll get there!


----------



## Rezwan

Thank you very much sir. I think, a well educated gentleman will never speak of what he knows and the practical experience is far rich than anything. Which all you have plenty of. I fear not to disagree with you because I am boy of yesterday. If sir Steve consider himself inexperienced then I have not yet born. 

@brino sir, what makes you think my lathe is unique? No offence, I am curious.

Goodbye for now, take care.


----------



## brino

Rezwan said:


> what makes you think my lathe is unique? No offence, I am curious.



With most lathes posted here I can do a search of the usual places (google,  http://lathes.co.uk/, http://vintagemachinery.org/) and find another machine similar in shape and size.
That did not work with your lathe. With yours I found almost nothing about the manufacturer and model.
Also, the controls are a little different than most lathes I have seen. 
All the features are probably the same they have just been implemented differently.

To be clear; your lathe looks like a strong, precision and robust machine, but it would probably take anyone here a real close look at it to find all the controls.

-brino


----------



## Rezwan

You are right. I did look over hundreds of sites but did not find any specification. All I find is some similar image (Not exactly same). So it is a peculiar but good machine. Within this week I will post clear picture of all sides, control etc.

Thanks for reply.
Tc


----------

